# Schumann for College Audition?



## giancarlo0601 (Nov 1, 2017)

So I have another thread about my current college audition repertoire, which I would use in a year from now since I am a junior in high school. My teacher recently brought up Schumann’s Kresleriana, does anyone think this could possibly be an appropriate piece to audition with under the “substantial romantic work” category?


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I definitely would consider it a substantial romantic work.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Cant say i have any knowlegde on audition expectations, but its certainly fitting of the category, its considered a key work in the solo piano genre that the quinessential, romantic composer rose to fame with after all. When played succesfully you will cover a wide range of emotions/moods, you'll demonstrate soft lyrical playing of many shades, lively and humorous to the diabolically fast and turbulent, rapidly changing character in between. It has an intense inner quality requiring the sort of sensitive musicality that cannot simply be taught.

Honestly with the technical and interpretive demands its logically a perfect way to showcase the range of your abilities, if not quite ambitious as well. Wish you the best of luck if you go with it, its truly among my favorites  Its a crowd pleaser, at the very least.

Davidsbundlertanze is another related option allthough once again i must stress i am unaware of auditional standards.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, without a doubt it fits the category.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

The Fantasiestucke Op 12 might also be an option.


----------

